# AMD Breaks 8GHz Overclock



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> _AMD Breaks 8GHz Overclock with Upcoming FX Processor, Sets World Record_
> 
> While out at an event in AMDs Austin offices a couple of weeks back, we got a chance to get up close and personal with the companys upcoming Bulldozer-based FX-line of processors. Many of the details disclosed at the event are still under embargo, but AMD is allowing a bit of a sneak peek with todays Guinness World Record announcement.


More


----------



## SevenUp132 (Oct 22, 2010)

And when we getting reliable drivers and stable "air cooled" graphic cards?? lol


----------



## Sharma7 (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm so hyper! Can't wait for AMD to release the CPUs. I've heard that the prices for the 8 core cpus are around $300. Man that would be so awesome to have!

http://www.guru3d.com/news/amd-bulldozer-llano-pricing-surface/


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I can't even use the two cores I have. Don't know what I would do with 8.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Squashman said:


> I can't even use the two cores I have. Don't know what I would do with 8.


Participate in an online distributed computing project of some kind. 

Peace...


----------



## Sharma7 (Dec 13, 2010)

Squashman said:


> I can't even use the two cores I have. Don't know what I would do with 8.


IDK... Game maxed out? Use more applications at the same time, etc.
Try to beat the record set by the overclockers in the video? There's a ton of things you could do..


----------



## VenGeancecR (Sep 18, 2011)

What is the point of 8? I've yet to see my cpu usage above 30% with my intel i7 2600k OC'd @ 4.2GHz. I mean, It sounds crazy, but you have no need for 8.


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

I manage to bury my quad-core periodically. Eight cores would hold up better. Of course the tradeoffs made in the Bulldozer design suggest a processor I/O bottleneck when you get to the point that all 8 cores are fully busy...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

What do you do that buries your quad-core processor, periodically?

Peace...


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

Well, for instance, I presently have an MS SQL query running on my Win7 Pro virtual machine. I expect that query to finish in a bit over an hour - it is not a long query compared to some I am running here.

Now, that query is usually sucking up about 25% of my processor capacity, with spikes as high as about 70%. Since I am continuing to use the machine as the query runs, should I - perhaps - decide to compile a Linux kernel (like I did last weekend, while a similar query was running), I would bury the overclocked quad-core Phenom-II pretty much completely for the 20 minutes or so that it takes to do that compile. The system would remain responsive to me due to the way task priorities are assigned, but the CPU would be very busy.

If I only assign one core to the compile (which I normally would in order to save some resources), then the compile would go slower, the query would continue to run, and I would have about enough processor capacity left to watch a movie online while I waited.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Running Linux kernel compiles while running Win 7 virtual machine.. I'm digging it.. You're a man after my own heart. 

Peace...


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

*shrug* It's business.

I'm presently doing work for two clients - and turning away other work because I am working as hard as I want to.

One client is a bank. Pays well, but kind of boring. This is what the SQL on Windows is about.

The other client is a satellite communications company - and I am a partner there - and the work is real-time embedded Linux development work.

So while these long queries run (I'm developing and testing the queries), I work on the embedded system.

Why not?

As far as that goes, the embedded system development stretches across three operating systems: two of them on this box (a Mandriva 2010.2 host on which I do the GUI work), a virtual machine on this box (OpenSUSE 11.3 with a highly modified kernel), and another box (a production machine with a highly modified OpenSUSE 11.2 system) that we deploy in the field, but which I am using for development at this time.

So, right now, I am running Mandriva 2010.2, OpenSUSE 11.3, Win7 Pro, and Win2K all at the same time, in this one box.


----------

